# fat burners



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2016)

I need you guys to school me on some t3 or t4 or any other fat burner you bros know about..Im looking to shed bf and I dont know jack shit about t3 or t4.I dont like speedy feeling drugs so if it does this let me know.Treat me like fresh meat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2016)

T3 at 100mcg is your best bet.  Can make you feel kinda shitty but not really wired.


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 24, 2016)

Half dose the ECA for the long haul. I start at half dose one time then two times then three times per day and then slowly add to that .... Full dose in the same aspect. (I never can get to a full dose three times a day and eventually I taper back off)
I back off when I get that flight or fight anxiety feeling. Never had jitters from that shit. Curbs appetite decent energy too.
I've had jitters from pre workouts before hate that shit. (Was it the dmaa in it? that got banned?)
The pre I use now (Hyde) has 400mg of caffeine ... (Feel just fine)

Not sure which I hate more that anxiety or stim jitter.
Don't tolerate Stims that well that's why the Clen I have I never used.

If I use anything outside of the ECA it will be HG T3 like POB mentioned or some GH probably (generic grey tops)

Edit: Bundy you lost those abs? **** it man try a keto diet. My favorite is the "palumbo version".
Or perhaps just say **** the washboard for a bit and start power lifting !!!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 24, 2016)

T3 works well on my body.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> dont get shy on me..pretend im a fat girl and open up


Lmao, you know me well. I run 50 mcg with my last meal of the day. This is also a limited carb meal.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 25, 2016)

tren, low dose

50mcg of t3 while on it.  maybe the GW sarm to help cardio sides if you plan them

legit diet.......done


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2016)

how long do you guys run it for?You spread the doses out or take all at once ..with food? come on


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 25, 2016)

I think T4 is useless and T3 shouldn't even be considered a "fat burner" since it burns through everything indiscriminately...not good in my book.
A replacement dose (25-50mcg) makes sense since dieting reduces t4>t3 conversion and Test is well known for reducing thyroid output but beyond that...I only see negatives. 
In fact, I've had a few people experiment with high dose T3 while dieting naturally and they ended up losing more muscle than fat so yea, the high dose T3 fad going around lately makes no sense to me at all.

As for real fat burners, plenty of options out there but it depends on your experiences man - for example, I'm a big fan of low dose DNP but I know that you didn't have a good time with it. 
It also depends on what your current bf% is and how long you plan on cutting for so...post up your experiences & stats and welcome to UG bro


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2016)

Bundy you don't need no fat burners bro. You know very well how to diet and burn. I remember our conversations about the foods you ate and how you prepared them. Go back to your old ways, lose a little bf which should happen quick for you. After, Get on the tren train with some mast, test and var and boom! One ab at a time Bundy is back in stride


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2016)

one ab at a time!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree with seek. You're not a noob Bundy. U know what to do to get back to where u want to be. Dnp and all that other shit ain't no good for you anyway. Keep training hard and eating well and you'll be back to abs Bundy in no time.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2016)

yea, stop being a lazy ass and do some work!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 25, 2016)

I've heard albuterol at higher dosages around 4mg-8mg is effective at fat burning with much less sides than clen but I've never tried it so I could be wrong. Anyone tried albuterol for fat loss?....I hate clen. I like ECA but i do get cranky on it and kinda speedy u can also stack it with a thermogenic like oxyelite pro. A little Adderall can fuel your workout intensity, increase your metabolism and allow you to burn more cals but can make some people speedy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2016)

I guess I'll just run some tren by myself then. Pffff


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 25, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I've heard albuterol at higher dosages around 4mg-8mg is effective at fat burning with much less sides than clen but I've never tried it so I could be wrong. Anyone tried albuterol for fat loss?....I hate clen. I like ECA but i do get cranky on it and kinda speedy u can also stack it with a thermogenic like oxyelite pro. A little Adderall can fuel your workout intensity, increase your metabolism and allow you to burn more cals but can make some people speedy.



Albuterol does have less sides than Clen BUT it isn't as effective - I've ran both at appropriate doses (6mg 2x day for Alb, 40-100mcg for Clen) to confirm this. I'm with you about hating Clen though; even at low doses its too...determined...to kill me.
You might want to look at substituting Ephedrine for Albuterol in the EC stack - Alb is stronger and you may not get the "speedy" sides you experienced on EC. I'm still guesstimating how long you can run Alb before B-receptors get downregulated but at the moment it looks like 4-6 weeks is the max. 

As far as increasing metabolism, I like to start with DNP (the best of the best) and create my stack from there. Depending on how optimized I feel like being, I would then move on to dealing with appetite, fatigue, etc. 
We always focus on dialling in our diets & training routines so I see no reason why the same dedication shouldn't be applied to our pharmaceutical protocols


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 25, 2016)

x2 on building a foundation with DNP. DNP gets an undeserved bad rap due to all the media and broscience surrounding it. When run properly, its the most effective cutting supp I've ever experienced. These days if I run it I prefer I low dose (250 Mg) over 30 days which helps to moderate the sides.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 on building a foundation with DNP. DNP gets an undeserved bad rap due to all the media and broscience surrounding it. When run properly, its the most effective cutting supp I've ever experienced. These days if I run it I prefer I low dose (250 Mg) over 30 days which helps to moderate the sides.



Dosis facit venenum


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 26, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Albuterol does have less sides than Clen BUT it isn't as effective - I've ran both at appropriate doses (6mg 2x day for Alb, 40-100mcg for Clen) to confirm this. I'm with you about hating Clen though; even at low doses its too...determined...to kill me.
> You might want to look at substituting Ephedrine for Albuterol in the EC stack - Alb is stronger and you may not get the "speedy" sides you experienced on EC. I'm still guesstimating how long you can run Alb before B-receptors get downregulated but at the moment it looks like 4-6 weeks is the max.
> 
> As far as increasing metabolism, I like to start with DNP (the best of the best) and create my stack from there. Depending on how optimized I feel like being, I would then move on to dealing with appetite, fatigue, etc.
> We always focus on dialling in our diets & training routines so I see no reason why the same dedication shouldn't be applied to our pharmaceutical protocols



Haha I feel ya zilla hate the clen...but I've never tried DNP. How would you run a first time DNP cycle? And what are the most common sides u experience? Really thinking about grabbing some for my summer cycle ..which as of now is gonna be Test P, Tren Ace, Mast P, kickstart Adrol, finish with Var (still debating on adding any orals at all yet) but I think DNP could be what I want


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Haha I feel ya zilla hate the clen...but I've never tried DNP. How would you run a first time DNP cycle? And what are the most common sides u experience? Really thinking about grabbing some for my summer cycle ..which as of now is gonna be Test P, Tren Ace, Mast P, kickstart Adrol, finish with Var (still debating on adding any orals at all yet) but I think DNP could be what I want



summer and dnp dont go well together..In the middle of a nj winter i was naked in my apt hanging out of my window


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

HGH has been shown to have incredible effects on body composition if done for 6 months or longer, and HGH fragment 176-191 burns fat without the massive price tag attached to hgh. Know a guy who dropped 20 pounds of fat in 7 weeks using gh frag.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> summer and dnp dont go well together..In the middle of a nj winter i was naked in my apt hanging out of my window



Noted...probably not a good mix with tren and the night sweats. DNP is a thermogenic right? it does something by preventing ATP synthesis? idk i forget...But is it catabolic in anyway and can it cause you to eat muscle along with fat?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2016)

from what i remember its muscle sparing how it works.I wouldnt run it with anything specially tren.Zilla is much smarter then me he will give a better scientific answer


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Haha I feel ya zilla hate the clen...but I've never tried DNP. How would you run a first time DNP cycle? And what are the most common sides u experience? Really thinking about grabbing some for my summer cycle ..which as of now is gonna be Test P, Tren Ace, Mast P, kickstart Adrol, finish with Var (still debating on adding any orals at all yet) but I think DNP could be what I want



I want to save most of my advice for a DNP guide I'm working on (it won't be done for a while), and not detract too much from Bundy's thread, but I never recommend what people call "inferno" cycles (high doses, short duration) - its an outdated protocol and the sides, IMO, are not worth it. 
Low dose & longer duration results in minimal sides for most people and is the way to go regardless of how many previous cycles you've done previously. PNF can still be a serious risk though - something worth researching.

I agree with Bundy about not mixing DNP with summer (even though at a low dose it won't be that bad). 
It might become more...unpredictable...when mixed with tren (not good) so that's also something I'd be concerned about. I have no personal experience with this but the guys I know who have run both weren't exactly raving about it afterwards 




Bigmike said:


> HGH has been shown to have incredible effects on body composition if done for *6 months or longer*, and HGH fragment 176-191 burns fat without the massive price tag attached to hgh. Know a guy who dropped 20 pounds of fat in 7 weeks using gh frag.



The part in bold is why HGH (fragments included) isn't that useful, for fat loss, on a straight cut since it takes too damn long to get going. 

GH frag offers nothing more than enhanced lipolysis (fat mobilization), which has a ceiling on it and isn't the rate limiting step. Fat loss is limited by just how much of those fatty acids you can use up (oxidation), not by how many you can release into the bloodstream (lipolysis). 
I also have a hunch, based on anecdotal reports, that most sources of Frag are providing pretty piss poor quality of product. It's also a pain in the ass to handle - especially when it comes to diluting the stuff.   



BiologicalChemist said:


> Noted...probably not a good mix with tren and the night sweats. DNP is a thermogenic right? it does something by preventing ATP synthesis? idk i forget...But is it catabolic in anyway and can it cause you to eat muscle along with fat?



DNP is anti-catabolic


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 26, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I want to save most of my advice for a DNP guide I'm working on (it won't be done for a while), and not detract too much from Bundy's thread, but I never recommend what people call "inferno" cycles (high doses, short duration) - its an outdated protocol and the sides, IMO, are not worth it.
> Low dose & longer duration results in minimal sides for most people and is the way to go regardless of how many previous cycles you've done previously. PNF can still be a serious risk though - something worth researching.
> 
> I agree with Bundy about not mixing DNP with summer (even though at a low dose it won't be that bad).
> ...



So DNP is kindof like winstrol? In that it gets a bad rap but works well if used properly?

Seems dnp is prone to the worst of bro science, iv heard alot of crazy shit said about it, alot of it contradictory. 

A dnp guidd would be awesome!!!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 28, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> DNP is anti-catabolic



This is a huge plus for cutting...great info zilla, can't wait for ur DNP guide. Gonna hold off on the DNP until I learn more about it.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 13, 2016)

I do not belive that fat burners are effective (lipo6 etc), would go with clenover if needed.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

Clenover gave me cancer


----------



## TheLupinator (May 14, 2016)

Ephedrine and Caffeine.......... DNP if you really want to get wild


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2016)

Ive decided to keep the fat


----------



## carlo (Jun 14, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive decided to keep the fat



That's OK but nobody should ever use DNP (Dinitrophenol) it is not only a very strong fat-burner it reacts massively with carbohydrates and increases the body temperature. Unfortunately everybody needs carbohydrates to live so even when somebody does not take DNP for 2 days it still reacts with French-fries and potatoes of the today meal. Some dudes will think, "well so I take more fat and proteins to preserve my muscles and no carbohydrates". Well now your body will do Gluconeogenesis which describes the production of own carbohydrates out of the taken proteins. So the heat made by the (own) carbohydrates will rise again which can lead to a multiple organ failure.

That's the reason why DNP should never be used, even when you stop taken this shit it still convertes carbohydrates in heat.

Alternatives:
Well all fat-burners are risky so the other active agents could cause heart weakness but this is a very low risk compared to self burning process by DNP.
The folowing substances are ordered by potency:
Phentermine 37.5mg
Sibutramine 5-15mg (LiDa Daidaihua is Sibutramine as well but it is marketed as a "natural" slimming pill)
Orlistat 60-120mg

Orlistat is not a fatburner but an appetite suppressant, it's effect is weak.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2016)

carlo said:


> That's OK but nobody should ever use DNP (Dinitrophenol) it is not only a very strong fat-burner it reacts massively with carbohydrates and increases the body temperature. Unfortunately everybody needs carbohydrates to live so even when somebody does not take DNP for 2 days it still reacts with French-fries and potatoes of the today meal. Some dudes will think, "well so I take more fat and proteins to preserve my muscles and no carbohydrates". Well now your body will do Gluconeogenesis which describes the production of own carbohydrates out of the taken proteins. So the heat made by the (own) carbohydrates will rise again which can lead to a multiple organ failure.
> 
> That's the reason why DNP should never be used, even when you stop taken this shit it still convertes carbohydrates in heat.
> 
> ...



You don't require carbohydrate intake.

I don't think you are explaining gluconeogenesis quite correctly and you have over stated the dangers of dnp.


----------



## carlo (Jun 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think you are explaining gluconeogenesis quite correctly and you have over stated the dangers of dnp.



I described the gluconeogenesis not in detail, I would describe that the body is able to build it's own carbohydrate when it's required. And yeah I over stated the dangers of DNP, I described the worst case which requires a massive consume of DNP.


----------



## Deereer (Jul 22, 2016)

carlo said:


> That's OK but nobody should ever use DNP (Dinitrophenol) it is not only a very strong fat-burner it reacts massively with carbohydrates and increases the body temperature. Unfortunately everybody needs carbohydrates to live so even when somebody does not take DNP for 2 days it still reacts with French-fries and potatoes of the today meal. Some dudes will think, "well so I take more fat and proteins to preserve my muscles and no carbohydrates". Well now your body will do Gluconeogenesis which describes the production of own carbohydrates out of the taken proteins. So the heat made by the (own) carbohydrates will rise again which can lead to a multiple organ failure.
> 
> That's the reason why DNP should never be used, even when you stop taken this shit it still convertes carbohydrates in heat.
> 
> ...


Huge thanks for info!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

well it took me exactly a year today to get ripped and abed up again


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2017)

This thread makes me want to hit up a Five Guys...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This thread makes me want to hit up a Five Guys...


 I get oily skin just thinking about Five Guys. I love their burgers though lol.


----------



## Jay Cutler (Aug 20, 2017)

I buy couple a days ago ECA Extreme pills. As I said in one my another post, I can handle them very well. But .... yesterday I saw another product called Yellow Bullet and I make comparision between them.

*ECA Etreme..... *

Amount Per Serving: 

*Proprietary Blend 575mg 
Ephedra Extract (Leaves), Kola Nut Extract (200mg Caffeine), White Willow Bark, Acacia Rigidula (Leaves), Green Tea Extract (Leaves), Theobromine, Phenylethylamine HCL, Citrus Aurantium Extract (25 Mg Synephrine), Chromium Picolinate200mcg, 1,3-Dimethylamine 

Other Ingredients: 
**Microcrystalline Cellulose, Dextrose, Sodium Starch Glycolate, Magnesium Stearate, Stearic Acid, Silica, FD&C Yellow #5 *

Directions: Take 1 tablet three times daily. Do not exceed 4 tablets in any 24 hour period.

*Yellow Bullet:*



*Caffeine (Anhyrous):*  300mg
*Proprietary Blend:*  925mg
Ephedra Extract (25mg Ephedra Nevadensis), Glucuronolactone, Phenylethylamine HCl, Synephrine Caprylate, Nettle Root Extract, Yohimbine HCl, Xanthinol Niacinate, Picamilon, Ephedra Leaf Extract (Ephedra Nevadensis)

*OTHER INGREDIENTS*
Gelatin, magnesium stearate, silica, titanium dioxide, FD&C yellow #5, FD&C yellow #6.


Serving size:  1 capsule
Servings per container:  100

I don't understand one thing.... *ECA Extreme* dossage.... If I take 3 pills at day, that is *75 mg *of Ephedra???? Too much for me... For now, I take only one pill at day and that's enough for me.

*Yellow Bullet*.... dossage 1 pill at day.

So, where is difference? Both products have the same ingredients (25 mg of Ephedra). Where is difference? Maybe in dosaga of coffeine? I don't know...


----------



## maxnout (Aug 21, 2017)

Thoughts on Lipodrene with DMAA?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2017)

Fuk all that shit..Hard work cardio diet weights alittle test and a big ballsack is all u need


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 22, 2017)

T3/T4 by Merck worked great for me while on test e and doing cardio.  I went down two belt sizes.  Great stuff!!  Where can you get the real ECA extreme and is it easier than allbuterol or clen?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> well it took me exactly a year today to get ripped and abed up again



its a slow process lol

few bad meals after a night out bozin can ruin it almost in 36hrs.  you have to stay on top of 100% of the time


----------



## Jay Cutler (Aug 23, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> T3/T4 by Merck worked great for me while on test e and doing cardio.  I went down two belt sizes.  Great stuff!!  Where can you get the real ECA extreme and is it easier than allbuterol or clen?



strongsupplementshop.com/


----------

